# XM Down?



## wilbur_the_goose

Just got back from lunch, and all channels showed frequent dropouts - signal strength way down.

XM411.com reporting same problem everywhere in North America?

What's happening?


----------



## djlong

No idea, I lost the signal while out on the road at lunch but by the time I was headed back, everything was fine.


----------



## Richard King

Signal keeps coming in and out here. Not listenable at all. I hope it isn't a satellite problem.


----------



## Richard King

It's probably some Opie and Anthony fan blocking the uplink (not realizing that in the process that he is getting irradiated and will grow another head).


----------



## Richard King

Some "speculation": http://www.opednews.com/articles/genera_john_r_m_070521_xm_satellite_down_3f.htm


----------



## Richard King

The stock is uneffected today, so, it would APPEAR, that it isn't serious.


----------



## davring

Was out here as well, came back as I pulled in the driveway a few minutes ago...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

still not fixed - it comes in and out - even driving under trees up here in Pennsylvania causes it to go out. XMCanada is telling folks that it could take up to 2 days to fix.

No update on xmradio.com.

Very, very bad. This could doom XM unless corrected soon.


----------



## vollmey

Having issues too. I also had the same type of problems a couple weeks ago. It is very frustrating though.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

My wife's radio is also out.


----------



## Aridon

I'm concerned its a Sat issue with things fading in and out like that. That would be devastating to XM financially.


----------



## Nick

Richard King said:


> The stock is uneffected today, so, it would APPEAR, that it isn't serious.


...or Sirius! :lol:


----------



## Bobby94928

No loss of signal whatsoever on the West Coast.


----------



## jamieh1

I just came home from work and the entire 15 min ride had drop outs the entire way. Ive noticed the last few days some high pitch sounds on some channels.


----------



## ahintz

I'm in Sacramento, CA (North-east of San Francisco) and had tons of drop-outs on my ride into work. When I checked antenna aiming on my MyFi, all I saw was signal from the satellite, I was receiving no terrestrial signal. In the office, my SkyFi 2 Boombox is getting nothing. Hopefully they'll fix this soon!

--Andrew


----------



## JamesTPDI

I can't recieve XM aviation weather at all. The car systems have many drop out points that were never there before.

James NH


----------



## Richard King

I just got back from running around a bit. There is still a problem. I drove around my building a few times and each time that I got on the east side of the building I lost the signal with signal returning when I got on the west side of the building. This has never happened before. This would indicate to me a problem with the east satellite. I have the same problem in my carport, another area where I have never had a problem before. Not good.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

according to postings at www.xmfan.com, XM-3 is out of service. Apparently, XM-3 serves Eastern North America.


----------



## cb7214

no problems here in my vehicle, stationary, will check on the ride home though


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

cb - if you're in an open field, you're fine... Get near a hill or trees and it's toast.

Check out http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=80511&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 for the latest.


----------



## cb7214

wilbur_the_goose said:


> cb - if you're in an open field, you're fine... Get near a hill or trees and it's toast.
> 
> Check out http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=80511&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 for the latest.


im in a parking lot next to a several story building facing south, like i said i will have to see on the way home


----------



## waynebtx

Have had dropouts for the last two days here in south texas.


----------



## mikeliedke

Not working here in Chicago! Coincidentally, I had taken my radio and antenna away from my office last week for vacation. Now that I have returned today I have been trying to get it to work all day with no luck :-( Couldn't figure out why it worked before I left and wouldn't work again today. I thought I had broken something! 

I'm getting one bar at best and it fades out most of the time. I'm glad I checked here, because I didn't find this info anywhere else... (XM's site is blocked here at work). Thanks for the updates everyone!!!

Mike


----------



## jsk

I find it interesting that it has been down for hours, but no news organizations are covering it as of right now. I just did a Google search for "XM" and "XM Outage" and received only one hit from a small site that referenced XMFan.com.


----------



## tomcrown1

"UPDATE 2: An XM Spokesman has provided this statement regarding the issue:

"We are experiencing a temporary degraded performance issue, which has affected some of our customers. We expect to return to normal service levels this evening."

Here is the link to the news on XM outage

http://www.orbitcast.com/

Oky the site orbitcast is back up. It seems their server had a problem with so many folks going to their site to get the latest news on the XM signal.

Click on the above link to get the latest news.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

If you want to reach a real person at XM = (202) 380-4000

They told me they have no idea when it will be back up...


----------



## w6fxj

For what it is worth, in Barstow I am receiving the maximum signal strength using a mini-dock connected to an Onkyo TX-SR604. The antenna is located outside on the south side of the house tilted 35° above the horizon. That is in the ecliptic plane where all geosynchronous satellites are located. The time is 1:50PM PDT on May 21, 2007. No signal dropouts at this time. I did notice a few stuttering periods around 5:30 AM PDT this morning. 

Can anyone explain how XM handles their satellite broadcasting? I am out in the middle of the Mojave Desert and can not receive any XM ground based repeaters.


----------



## reddice

I went to my therapist earlier and I was listing inside a building and was able to get a signal fine from the terrestrial on my Inno. I walked home listing to recording content. Come home and put it on live and all I get is no signal. I hooked it up to my home dock and still get no signal. I took a nap. Wake up a few hours later and I am able to get a faint signal of one bar of satellite. I just tried it now and I am getting no signal again.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Generally speaking, the further east you are, the more likely you are to have problems.

w6fxj, I'm fine if my car is in open space. However, I'm out of luck as soon as I encounter trees (which we have a lot of here in Penn.).

XM admits a major outage - just call that number I gave.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Service issues in South Carolina as well. The drop-outs are so bad you can't listen unless you're out in the wide open, and then it's still an issue to some extent.

I thought they had 2 satellites in operation, not counting the spares - one for east coast and one for west coast. If service issues are a problem nationwide, it doesn't sound like it would be one of those sats or we'd only be having problems on one side of the country. But I guess that's not how it works.


----------



## Richard King

Both satellites cover the whole country, that's the reason that it works (normally) when you drive under a tree or next to a tall building. If the signal is blocked from one satellite you receive from the other. With one satellite down (the eastern one) you don't have the backup coverage that you normally do. Those with fixed antennas for use inside buildings are ok if the antenna is in the right position.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Richard King said:


> Both satellites cover the whole country, that's the reason that it works (normally) when you drive under a tree or next to a tall building. If the signal is blocked from one satellite you receive from the other. With one satellite down (the eastern one) you don't have the backup coverage that you normally do. Those with fixed antennas for use inside buildings are ok if the antenna is in the right position.


I guess that's why my vehicle antenna can "see" XM-4, or whatever the western satellite is, if I hold my nose right and stop the car in the center lane of I-26.


----------



## irie4ja

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Just got back from lunch, and all channels showed frequent dropouts - signal strength way down.
> 
> XM411.com reporting same problem everywhere in North America?
> 
> What's happening?


 Just got off the phone w/an XM rep. ThIS IS THE DUMBEST THING I"VE HEARD THIS YEAR. I WAS TOLD TO DRIVE ONLY IN OPEN AREAS !!! This is very dificult as I live in Chicago. SOOOOO I just left home driving I-80 West torwards California(OPEN SPACE?) I turn around when I hite an ocean


----------



## Richard King

> I just left home driving I-80 West torwards California(OPEN SPACE?)


Wyoming might work better. Just stop there on the way and all will be well.


----------



## Diana C

I'm also getting no terrestrial repeater signal at all (and here in NY, I LIVE by the terrestrial signal). Using the hidden diagnostics screen, I'm only seeing the west sattelite.


----------



## emathis

Titan25 said:


> I'm also getting no terrestrial repeater signal at all (and here in NY, I LIVE by the terrestrial signal). Using the hidden diagnostics screen, I'm only seeing the west sattelite.


No terrestrial signal here in Albuquerque either. No signal under overpasses and such, but otherwise OK.


----------



## Drew2k

Located in Long Island. I was having problems all day today with my Honda Pilot's built-in XM receiver. Glad to know it wasn't just me!


----------



## Bobby94928

Titan25 said:


> I'm also getting no terrestrial repeater signal at all (and here in NY, I LIVE by the terrestrial signal). Using the hidden diagnostics screen, I'm only seeing the west sattelite.


And how do you get to that hidden diagnostics screen?

Edit: Nevermind, I googled it......


----------



## Bajanjack

I don't travel too often....so of course today I left Boston at about 9:30am returning to my home in NJ, arriving about 2pm....I had problems the entire way home whenever I went under any bridges or whenever any trees were nearby....I never had this problem before.....I tried to reach XM, thinking I needed a "refresh" on the signal..I guess I"m lucky I was on hold for 25 minutes without reaching anyone....


----------



## Donp

I noticed frequent dropouts and loss of signal when I went out to lunch about 12:01 PM EDT and again on my way home at 5:10 PM EDT. Nice to know It isn't my Honda Element XM reciever.


----------



## oldpianos

I have both XM and Sirius in my truck and I had more dropouts with Sirius than Xm. I figurered it was sunspots or something. Now I know!


----------



## hilmar2k

Man am I glad to hear it's not just me!! I almost drove into a tree on the commute home tonight. I would say that I reveived a signal for about 40% of my 12 minutes drive. 

Also, I began noticing issues this weekend, but it is much worse today. Wonder how long they've been having touble.


----------



## Brent04

XM now has a statement on their website about it. (Not much to say)
http://www.xmradio.com/notices/signaldeg.xmc


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I can't wait to hear what the problem was. They'll score major kudos if they're straight with us customers.


----------



## talbain

a free month for our trouble would be nice...


----------



## compnurd

You want a free month for a 24 hour issue?


----------



## Phil T

At lunch today I noticed the problem. I moved my car from under a tree thinking that was the issue. Tonight coming home from work it was really bad. I told my wife I needed a new XM radio for my birthday next week. 

Then I saw this thread!!


----------



## Drew2k

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I can't wait to hear what the problem was. They'll score major kudos if they're straight with us customers.


BetaNews has a blurb on it: http://www.betanews.com/article/XM_Experiences_Significant_Outage/1179782350


----------



## music_beans

Would FM radio work for you guys until XM is all fixed up? (and no, I don't want to start an FM/XM war either.  )


----------



## Steve Mehs

I had mad dropouts on my way to work this afternoon, but only on the north-south running roads, on my way home tonight it was pretty bad. I thought it was something with my antenna so here I am at two in the morning about 6 minutes away from home, pulled into a used car dealers parking lot disconnected the antenna straightened out the antenna cable and rewired everything. It was fine for about a minute then faded out again, so I ripped the Roady XT out of the cradle and threw it against the passengers side door in rage. Good thing it’s cooler or the damn thing might have went out the window.

The more I think about it, the more I just want to pull the plug on XM. A few key stations and NHL Play By Play keep me from doing it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

music_beans said:


> Would FM radio work for you guys until XM is all fixed up? (and no, I don't want to start an FM/XM war either.  )


Philly has WXPN-FM, which is a great University of Pennsylvania staton. Other than that, just Clear Channel type crap.


----------



## Drew2k

music_beans said:


> Would FM radio work for you guys until XM is all fixed up? (and no, I don't want to start an FM/XM war either.  )


Why not suggest AM, or a DVD, or even 8-track, as well as FM? The point of this thread is not that XM is the only music choice in the world, the point of this thread is that XM is currently experiencing technical problems. Why turn it into anything other than what it is by even posing your question?


----------



## wolfs_darkshadow

Steve Mehs said:


> The more I think about it, the more I just want to pull the plug on XM. A few key stations and NHL Play By Play keep me from doing it.


I wonder if you have had issues other then this short service interuption that makes you feel this way.. Also I do not currently sub from XM but have thought I would like to in the future, but am waiting to see how the merger talks go before I spend the money...

Are users here still having a problem today????


----------



## TomMac

This morning XM in the east is still broke. I am experiencing drop outs on my SKYFi plugged into my home kit at my computer desk. I had the same problem all day Monday and in my Chevy truck with the factory receiver.

As for using FM in the mean time, forget it commercial radio stinks.


----------



## cumberlandredskin

This explains why I could pick up nothing driving home yesterday. I live in the DC area and I have about had it with satelllite radio. I have trouble all the time finding a good frequency to use. Just too many FM stations in this area I suppose. It's great when it does come in but far too often I have problems and this doesn't help me any.


----------



## jimmyv2000

i had issues during the evening commute really bad frequent dropouts etc.
Maybe CAPTIN Midnight Has returned after all these years!


----------



## Nick

The combination of intermittent LOS and a wireless feed from the Roady causes
intolerable pops and static, making listening to XM virtually impossible. I'm siriusly
considering canceling my sub regardless of when or if they get the problem fixed.

SkyReport:


> Something Awry With XM-3
> 
> XM Satellite Radio's XM-3 satellite experienced some type of in-orbit difficulty Monday that caused service outages for an unknown amount of customers. In order for the problem to be fixed, XM had to perform a software upgrade on the satellite, which required the unit to be re-oriented to be corrected.
> 
> According to Wedbush Morgan's William Kidd, who confirmed the problem with XM, the process of re-orienting the satellite required it to stop broadcasting. The analyst said listeners may have been without service for at least a couple hours, and that the company's call centers are believed to have been "overloaded" with inquiries.
> 
> Kidd said XM-3 is an east coast-centric satellite that also serves the company's repeater network. Because of this, he said, "the absence of XM-3's signal is causing many of XM's subscribers to be without service.
> 
> The Wedbush Morgan statement issued by Kidd said XM believes the issue is resolved and that the satellite should be broadcasting again soon. The analyst said that until XM-3 is back up and running, "there exists a very low probability of a very large problem."
> 
> As of press time, XM had failed to issue a statement on its website about the problem and did not return SkyREPORT's attempts at obtaining comment.


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## machavez00

I have 0 terrestrial signal and partial sat in Phoenix


----------



## Nick

Now this email "Alert" from XM:


> *Service Degradation Alert*
> 
> You may be experiencing temporary degraded performance with your XM reception at
> the present time. XM is aware of the issue and working diligently to resolve it as soon
> as possible. We anticipate full signal strength will be restored by early Tuesday morning.


Who knew? :shrug:


----------



## Richard King

They're late.


----------



## kaminsco

It is still not fixed as of this Morning in Cleveland


----------



## cawras

:nono: still down as of 7:45AM CDT


----------



## mhayes70

oldpianos said:


> I have both XM and Sirius in my truck and I had more dropouts with Sirius than Xm. I figurered it was sunspots or something. Now I know!


I have Sirius and the only time I had dropouts was when my antenna was bad or if I was in a heavily wooded area. I can put my car in my garage and still get a signal. It is low but it still works.


----------



## jimmyv2000

i get drop outs in my car but my home/office kit is working OK but i think the home kit is beamed twoards the western sat?


----------



## smashr

Still experiencing major problems in VA as of 9am this morning. 

I cant believe the terrestrial repeater network relies on the single east coast sattellite as well. It should have some sort of failover to help in this sort of situation.


----------



## FenixTX

XM is planning to have the problem fixed by 1:00 p.m. EST today


----------



## mince

cumberlandredskin said:


> This explains why I could pick up nothing driving home yesterday. I live in the DC area and I have about had it with satelllite radio. I have trouble all the time finding a good frequency to use. Just too many FM stations in this area I suppose. It's great when it does come in but far too often I have problems and this doesn't help me any.


I've driven from Bradford PA to Woodbridge VA down 270, The Loop, etc...and I used 107.7 which was fine till I got to right in Woodbridge where Wash Post Radio was on 107.7 but my MyFi still outdid their signal.


----------



## NickD

I was having problems this morning, alot of dropouts in areas that are normally not a problem. This was frustrating, at first I thought maybe some punk yanked my antenna off, then I finally was able to see that it was still there but I still had lousy service. As of as minute ago when I went to check, my Skyfi2 boombox is working just fine in the normal spot that I use it out in the yard. Hopefully as the the notice states it will be fixed soon.


----------



## mikeliedke

Still nothing here in Chicago! 10:02am. I thought this was fixed already from their press releases?!?!? They are doing a pretty poor job PR wise! 

Mike


----------



## swspjcd

Mine just started working again. Pittsburgh here.


----------



## mikeliedke

We've got XM radio in Chicago again... Just noticed it about 5 minutes ago!


----------



## jimmyv2000

as of 11:30 both cars get poor reception but the home kit works ok.
:nono:


----------



## Nick

..


> *XM Service Update*
> 
> As many of you know, XM customers have experienced service outages or significantly degraded service since Monday mid-morning, May 21.
> 
> We quickly identified the problem and are working hard to return to our normal levels of service. The problem occurred during the loading of software to a critical component of our satellite broadcast system, which resulted in a loss of signal from one of our satellites. We expect normal service to resume midday today (eastern daylight time).
> 
> XM apologizes for any inconvenience this has caused. For updates, please go to http://www.xmradio.com.
> 
> In the meantime, you can enjoy many of our music channels on XM Radio Online (http://xmro.xmradio.com) if you are close to a computer.
> 
> Again, we regret any inconvenience for not having your XM Radio service fully available.


----------



## davring

Just came in from running errands, reception in the car is useless down here.


----------



## tomcrown1

Xm is doing a bad job PR wise they should have been forth comming when this problem started. How many customers will XM lose over this??--- Their may well be only one Sat. provider ---Sirus may win by default. I full expect XM to fold--- they handled this problem poorly.


----------



## Geronimo

Service is restored here---at about 11:35 AM ET. I agree that XM did not handle the PR side well but i do not think that this will cause them to fold. In fact they seem to have corrected it quickly. had they been more upfront about things we would probably not be so upset.


----------



## machavez00

I have terrestrial repeaters now


----------



## Steve Mehs

wolfs_darkshadow said:


> I wonder if you have had issues other then this short service interuption that makes you feel this way.. Also I do not currently sub from XM but have thought I would like to in the future, but am waiting to see how the merger talks go before I spend the money...
> 
> Are users here still having a problem today????


Nope, no other issues in the 4 years I've had XM other then recently. XM has been perfect. Between the O&A thing, this outage and the poor job they did PRwise and the fact Sirius now beats XM as far as sound quality goes I'm not too happy with XM right now.


----------



## SPECIES11703

THIS FROM SKYREPORT.COM


Something Awry With XM-3 
XM Satellite Radio's XM-3 satellite experienced some type of in-orbit difficulty Monday that caused service outages for an unknown amount of customers. In order for the problem to be fixed, XM had to perform a software upgrade on the satellite, which required the unit to be re-oriented to be corrected. 

According to Wedbush Morgan's William Kidd, who confirmed the problem with XM, the process of re-orienting the satellite required it to stop broadcasting. The analyst said listeners may have been without service for at least a couple hours, and that the company's call centers are believed to have been "overloaded" with inquiries. 

Kidd said XM-3 is an east coast-centric satellite that also serves the company's repeater network. Because of this, he said, "the absence of XM-3's signal is causing many of XM's subscribers to be without service. 

The Wedbush Morgan statement issued by Kidd said XM believes the issue is resolved and that the satellite should be broadcasting again soon. The analyst said that until XM-3 is back up and running, "there exists a very low probability of a very large problem." 

As of press time, XM had failed to issue a statement on its website about the problem and did not return SkyREPORT's attempts at obtaining comment.


----------



## Chris Blount

Repeaters were dead but they came alive for me a few hours ago.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

yep - all back to normal.

You'd have thought XM would have had a plan for handling their customers thru the incident. Their risk management must really stink.


----------



## Nick

SPECIES11703 said:


> THIS FROM SKYREPORT.COM...


Already posted - post #57


----------



## reddice

I just woke up and checked my radio and now I am getting full signal. Yesterday I had to listen to XMRO. Glad it is working again and lets hope it does not break again.


----------



## SDizzle

irie4ja said:


> Just got off the phone w/an XM rep. ThIS IS THE DUMBEST THING I"VE HEARD THIS YEAR. I WAS TOLD TO DRIVE ONLY IN OPEN AREAS !!! This is very dificult as I live in Chicago. SOOOOO I just left home driving I-80 West torwards California(OPEN SPACE?) I turn around when I hite an ocean


I-80 does indeed end in SF for you, so you will hit the Pacific......so I will waive as you cross through Sac..........:lol: :lol: You will like the weather, you may want to stay.


----------



## tomcrown1

Know that XM is back will they explain to us what happen or what plans they will have if this should happen in the future. if not i will not be surprise to see alot of XM guest leave to become guest of Sirus Radio and I am being Sirus or maybe not so Sirus.


----------



## SDizzle

This is the first problem that I have experienced with XM in like 4 years, I'm not too hot about it. On the other hand, my vehicles with Sirius drop out WAY MORE than XM ever has. I don't really think this will effect XM at all customer wise.


----------



## Nick

*"Please allow five to ten minutes to reacquire the XM signal"*


> *XM Radio Resumes Normal Levels of Service*
> 
> XM Satellite Radio has resumed normal levels of service for customers who
> experienced outages or significantly degraded service starting yesterday.
> 
> The problem occurred during the loading of software to a critical component
> of the satellite broadcast system, which caused in a temporary loss of signal
> from one of the company's satellites.
> 
> After you turn on your XM radio, please allow five to ten minutes to reacquire
> the XM signal. XM apologizes for any inconvenience this has caused.


----------



## Richard King

> The problem occurred during the loading of software to a critical component
> of the satellite broadcast system, which caused in a temporary loss of signal
> from one of the company's satellites.


I wonder how many heads rolled for this one. :lol:

Mine was up immediately, no waiting 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Geronimo

Richard King said:


> I wonder how many heads rolled for this one. :lol:
> 
> Mine was up immediately, no waiting 5-10 minutes.


Your receiver or your head? :lol:


----------



## marcuscthomas

Richard King said:


> I wonder how many heads rolled for this one. :lol:
> 
> Mine was up immediately, no waiting 5-10 minutes.


I won't wait 5-10 minutes for anything.


----------



## Nick

marcuscthomas said:


> I won't wait 5-10 minutes for anything.


Good luck -- anyone with an attitude like that is headed for miserable life when they grow up.


----------



## Bobby94928

Hey, give the kid a break. He just made his First Holy Communion....


----------



## Drew2k

Nick said:


> Good luck -- anyone with an attitude like that is headed for miserable life when they grow up.


Or a miserable wait in the delivery room as their wife takes longer than 5 or 10 minutes to push the kid out!


----------



## Big6Dad

Wow, I just had some minor problems yesterday. XM sent me 3 emails between yesterday and today. The first one advised me of the problem, second one stated when they thought the problem would be fixed, and the third stated I should be back to normal. It's radio guys, not the end of the road if you have some problems for a short period of time. I was more then satisfied with XM's response.


----------



## Nick

See texts of all three XM emails already posted above.

I don't think XM realized they had a problem until the complaints started piling up


----------



## jhollan2

I thought it was the install on my car... I was going to take it back to the guy tomorrow! 

Anyway, as of my commute home I'm still having fade outs on the news channels here in downtown Atlanta.


----------



## kaminsco

Nick said:


> See texts of all three XM emails already posted above.
> 
> I don't think XM realized they had a problem until the complaints started piling up


...and thanks to this forum! I saw this thread before experiencing the issue. If I had not, I would have been thinking it was something I did to my car's receiver.


----------



## sorahl

I also thought it was somehting with my receiver... but decided to give it a day to see if i still had the problem. then last night i got the email from xm that there was an issue and they were working on it.
no problemo. this afternoon reception was back to it's normal awesomeness.


----------



## Nick

SkyReport:


> XM Says All Systems-A-Go
> 
> After several hours of service outages and investor angst, XM Satellite Radio said that its nationwide radio service had returned to normal operational condition after a software glitch caused a hiccup in the system. XM said the problem started during the loading of software to the broadcast system, which resulted in temporary signal failure from the XM-3 satellite.
> 
> Sometime during the afternoon on Tuesday, XM issued a statement to subscribers that said normal service levels had resumed. The announcement came hours after the company contacted customers late Monday night with a message that said "you may be experiencing temporary degraded performance with your XM reception. XM is aware of the issue and working diligently to resolve it as soon as possible."
> 
> Steven Miles, an XM subscriber in Kansas told SkyREPORT that at 9 a.m. CDT, his XM signal was dropping out when his vehicle "enters terrain that only has eastern sky availability."
> 
> Wedbush Morgan analyst William Kidd released a notice to satellite radio investors upon first word of the anomaly Monday saying "there exists a very low probability of a very large problem." XM shares were slightly lower in early afternoon Tuesday, then rebounded to close trading up $.02 (.18 percent) to $11.16.


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Geronimo

marcuscthomas said:


> I won't wait 5-10 minutes for anything.


My condolences to your significant other.


----------



## Bobby94928

Geronimo said:


> My condolences to your significant other.


He can't _have_ a significant other. He won't wait 5 or 10 minutes for anything and there isn't a SO out there that won't make you wait at least that long to do anything at all.


----------



## jgriffin7

I don't believe this was only a problem the last day or two. I had the exact same issue last Friday while driving. Anytime I would go under a tree or overpass, I would get the hiss of static. They're not telling everything.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I had no problem with XM reception last Friday.


----------



## Steve H

I lost XM tonight. Called and they "refreshed" my radio. So far that hasn't helped.........now they are deactivating and reactivation the radio. Never had this happen since I had the radio from back in 2002.


----------

